# Weekly Competition 2017-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us. *

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *R U' R' U' F U2 R' F' R U
*2. *U2 R2 F R' U2 R F' R2
*3. *R F2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R'
*4. *R' F' R2 U' F R F' U2
*5. *U F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U R2

*3x3x3
1. *R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F U L2 R' B' R' D F' D' B F
*2. *F U L' D F2 U R U' F U2 L' D2 R L B2 L U2 R2
*3. *U R' B2 R' F' L U' L2 B R B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D'
*4. *R2 B L' F' R' D' R2 D R U' D' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D L2
*5. *F D2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B U' F D' L' U2 R2 B' F'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw L D2 L' B' D Rw Fw2 U Rw2 F2 Uw' U' F' R2 Uw2 Fw U R' D2 Uw' U L F2 L' D F U R2 D2 Fw2 F2 R B' L' Rw R' Fw2 R Fw2
*2. *R B F' D' Uw F2 Uw R B' F' R2 B' F' Rw2 B' Rw Uw' Rw' F Rw Fw F2 Uw' U2 Fw' R2 D' Uw2 L R2 F' L Fw2 Rw2 B Fw R Uw' L' Rw2
*3. *Rw2 D2 L Uw' U2 R Uw2 U2 L Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 U Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw B F L2 Rw' U B2 R Uw' F Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 L' Rw F Uw Rw2 R Uw' Rw
*4. *L2 B Fw2 U' F2 D B U' L' D2 Rw' U2 Rw' R Uw' U' F' Uw2 R B2 Rw' Uw2 R' D' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' R Fw' D F' L' Rw' B' U2 Rw U' R' B'
*5. *Fw2 F2 D2 U F' Uw2 L D' B U2 F2 D' Fw Rw D2 F U L' Rw U2 B Fw' F Uw2 U L2 Uw' F' L2 R' Fw' D2 B L' Rw B D L' Rw' B

*5x5x5
1. *Fw R' U Fw' Dw' Fw2 F2 Uw' R U2 Lw' Rw' U2 B Bw2 Fw U2 B Bw Dw2 U L Lw B F' L F' Uw Bw Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' D' U' Lw' F2 U Lw Dw Lw2 D Uw' Lw' R2 F2 D' F2 Lw' D2 L2 F' Dw R D' Uw F' L' Bw2
*2. *B' Fw' F' Dw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 F Lw2 B Lw2 Rw U R' Fw U B' Bw' Fw' F2 Uw' U' Lw2 Dw' U' Bw2 D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Lw' Uw2 R F' Uw Lw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 B Lw Rw' R' B2 Bw2 Fw Rw' B' Dw U' Bw' R'
*3. *L' R Uw' Lw B2 D' Dw U' Fw Dw' L2 Bw2 U' L Dw2 U' Lw Fw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 F2 L B2 Fw2 L2 U' Bw' Dw2 F' Dw Fw L2 Bw2 D' U' B' Fw L B2 Fw Dw2 U2 B' L Lw' Fw' Dw' B' Uw' L' Lw Rw2 R2 Fw' D' U' F D2 F2
*4. *U2 L Lw F R2 B2 Fw F' L2 Rw' R D L D' Bw' D2 Lw2 Rw2 B' R' F Dw F' Lw' Bw' R Fw' Uw' B Fw' D Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F Dw2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 B' D2 Uw' U Lw2 Bw Dw U2 Fw L' Dw2 Lw D2 Uw2 U Bw'
*5. *Bw2 R U2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 Bw Fw' F' U B' Bw2 Dw U2 B' D L2 R Uw' B2 L2 B' R B2 Bw' Rw' D B' L R' B2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw Lw R Dw' L Bw2 Lw2 B2 F D' Uw2 U' Lw Rw R2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' Dw F Dw Bw2

*6x6x6
1. *2U' 2B R2 2D2 3U' 2U' 3F' 3U' 2U' B' 2F F 3R D2 2L2 B 2D2 F' U2 2L' 2B' 2R' R 2U' U' R' 2F2 3U 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R 3U 2U2 3F 2D 3U 2B 3R D' 3R' 2F2 D2 2U2 3F2 R D2 B' F U2 3R' 2D' 3R' 2R' 2B 3U2 L 3F' F 2D 2L2 3U2 2U' R' 2D2 U2 R
*2. *2D 2F' 3R' B2 3F' 2F' 3U' R2 2B' 3F2 U L2 2L 3R R' B D 2D F U2 2R' B' 3F' R2 2D2 F' L2 2D' 3U 2L' 2R' U' 2B' F D 2D2 2B 3F 2F2 2U L2 3F' 2F R2 F 2U 3R' 2R' 2D' 2U2 U R2 B' 3R2 B2 R' F2 2R2 D 3F D' 2R U 2B R2 2U F R2 B' 2F'
*3. *2B2 2L2 B2 2F2 2R2 B2 2F' F2 L' R2 2F2 L2 2B' 2F D2 2U2 B 2B F' 2L 2U2 2B2 3F' U' B' 2F2 D 2D2 L2 2D2 2U' R2 3F2 D' 3U' 3F 3R2 2D2 2R2 D U' L2 R' 3U 3F2 2U2 U' 2F' F2 2D2 2L2 R2 2D' 3U 2F 2D2 3F' 3R' B R2 B' 3F D2 2B2 3F2 3R 2D 2L' R 3F
*4. *3F' 2F 2D' 2U' 3F L 3R2 2R2 R2 B 2U2 2L' D2 B 2R 2D' 3U2 B D2 3F F' 3U U2 2L' R 3F 3U' 2F2 2U2 2B 2R' U' 2F' L2 2R' 3U' U2 2R D B L' 3U 2U2 B' 2D' 3U' 3R' U' L 2U L' 2L' R2 D L' 2R' 3U 2B D' 3U2 2B 3F 3U' 2U2 F D2 3F 3U' 2F' 3U2
*5. *2B 3F' 3U' 2F 2U' U' B2 3F2 U2 2R 2F2 U' F 2U' 2L' 2R' 3U L 2F D' R2 B 3U2 U 3R' 3U 3F2 L' 3R' 3U2 3F 2L R 3F' R 2B2 3F' 2F2 3R 2R2 B2 L2 F' R2 3U' B' 3U' 3R D 3U' 2U2 B2 2B2 2F' F' R D' 2B' 2R' B 3F D 2D U 2F' 2D 3F 3R D 3U2

*7x7x7
1. *L2 2R2 R' 3U2 2R' F2 3U' F2 3L' 2D2 3R' 2B 3D B' 3B' L' 2L2 3L 2U 3R2 3D 2B2 3D 2U 3B 2R B2 F 2L B2 2L 3D' 3L2 2U 3B' L 2L2 3F2 L D' 2B2 2F' 2D B2 3B 2R R' 2U U2 2B2 3B' 3F F' L B' 3L' R' 3U2 2U L2 3R' 2U 3L 2F' L R2 3F F2 U' 2F' U 2L' 2R2 B2 R' 3B2 2D' 3D 2L' 3D' 3B' 2U2 B' D' U' 2F2 D2 F' D L' 3L' 2F' D' 2D' 3U2 3R2 B' F 2L D
*2. *3R' B 2B' 3B2 2L 3D2 F 3L2 2B 2L' 2D2 3R 3F 2L 2R 2U 2L' 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 3B2 D2 3D U' 3F' 3L D 3R2 2R2 R' 2U B2 3D' B2 3F' R 3B2 3R' 2R2 R' 3F' 2F2 3L' B 2F' D2 2U L2 2L 3R' R2 2F 2L 2R2 B2 3F2 U 2B' 3F2 3L' 3R2 2F' 3L' 3B' D' F2 2U' 2R' D B R 3U F R 2D L2 3U 3B' 2F 2U F D 2U' 2F' 3L 3R2 2B 3B 2R2 3F 2U2 B' 2L 3R 2R2 F 2U' 2L' 2B
*3. *B 3D2 3F' L2 2R' 2U' 2R2 3B2 2R2 2D' 3L' R 3D B2 3D' 2R D2 2D' B2 F' 2R2 D2 L 3F2 2U 2L' 3L 3F 3D 3B2 3L2 D2 3U 2R2 D2 3B 3U' 2L' 3F 2F2 2D' 2U' 3B2 2D' 2U' 2R' 3U 2U 3F' 2F' 3D' 3U' 3B' L' U' 3B2 3D L 2R2 R2 B' 3U2 B' L' 3D 2U 3L 2B' 2U R' 2D2 2U' 3B2 3F F2 3L2 2B' L2 3R R' B2 L' 3R2 2D' L2 U' 3F D2 B D' 2D2 B' 2F2 2U2 3F 2U2 L' 3B 2D2 2U'
*4. *D' 2D' 3L2 B2 3R2 2U' 3L 2U U L2 B' 3B 2D' 3D' 2U2 2F2 3D 2U U 2L F2 D 2D' U2 3R2 3F' 3L B 2U' 3R2 2B D2 3D 3B2 2D B2 2D 3U' B 2D' 2L' D2 2F2 F 2R2 3B' 2L B2 2B' 3D2 R 2F2 3R' 2U2 L' 2L2 3R 2R2 3D2 3R 2R' 3U L' 2U 2B' L2 B2 3D2 U B' 2B2 2U' 2F R2 3F2 3U' 2B 3B' F2 3U2 F 2D 3R2 2B' 3D2 3U2 3F2 F2 3U' 2U 3B 3U 3L2 3U L' 2D' B' 3B' 3D' 2U2
*5. *B' 2B' 2F' 2R' 3F 3L2 2D' L2 D2 2U' U' 3B' 3R' 2U F L2 2L' 3U B 3D 2L' 2B2 3R2 U2 3L D2 3D2 U2 B 2F' 3R 2D2 3U2 U' L2 2F2 3U R 3B 3U' U 2F' 3D B 3B2 L' 3L2 3R' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2D 3F 3L2 2R R2 3F' 2U2 F 3D 3U2 3L 3B D 3U 2B 3L' F' 2L' 2R' R2 B' 3B 3F2 D' U 3B2 2F2 D 2R2 B' F 2U' L 3L 2D' 2B U2 3L' U' L2 3B2 3F L 2B2 2L2 3R 2R 2D' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U F U' R F' U' F U
*2. *U2 R' U2 F R' U' F' R' U
*3. *U F' R' F2 U F2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 F L' D L2 U L' F2 R' F' R2 B'
*2. *R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' R' U' L D' R' U' L' R2 U' B'
*3. *R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' R2 U' L U B' F' D' B2 F2 D R D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D U2 Fw D Uw' L Rw2 R' Uw U2 L' D U' L2 U Fw' D U' Fw' L2 Uw' L U2 B2 Fw F Uw L R' D L Rw' B' D2 Rw' R B R Uw2 B2
*2. *Uw U2 B2 U2 L' U L2 Uw U B' Fw F2 U' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L Rw R' F' D2 Fw2 U F2 L B2 Uw U' R2 F L' Rw' R2 B L F' L'
*3. *Fw2 F L2 U B2 F U' L Uw L' D2 U2 L U' B' F D2 U Fw U' Fw2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 B' F' Rw2 R Uw U L' F' D B2 R' Uw' U' B2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U' Lw D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw L D Lw Rw' B2 D2 Dw Fw2 F' Uw' L2 D2 Lw2 R2 Fw F' R2 Uw2 L' Lw Bw Fw2 F' D' F2 Rw' Uw' U' Bw' L' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 Bw D2 U2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 U' Lw2 D L2 Rw2 D' Dw' Uw U' Bw'
*2. *Dw' Lw2 D Bw Fw' F R Uw' Rw' R2 F2 D R2 U L' U B Lw2 Dw2 U' Lw B2 Fw2 Rw U2 Rw R2 Bw R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B' F2 L2 R U' L2 R D2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 D' F2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw U F' Uw L' D2
*3. *Fw2 D Dw Uw2 Fw L2 Dw' Fw' Uw' F Uw2 B Dw' Bw2 Fw2 D' U Fw2 L' Lw' B D' Rw2 B' R' F L2 Bw R U2 Lw Rw U2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R D B Bw2 F' Rw2 F Rw B Lw' Rw D Dw U' F Rw' F2 Uw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 3U' B2 2F' R' F' 2L' F2 2D2 L2 D' 3U' 2U 2R2 2B2 U' 2L B' 2B 3F2 U2 3F2 2L 2F' 2L' B' 2D' B F 2U2 B 3F2 2L' R2 F' R2 3F2 U' 2F2 D L' 3R 3F2 2D U2 L 3U R' 2F' F D2 2U 3R 3F L 2L2 2U 2L' 2R2 D 2B2 D2 2U' U2 B L2 2L2 F' L' 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F2 L 2U' 2F2 3L 2F2 L' B' 3L D' 3U' L B' F 3U2 3B2 3F' U' L2 3L' 3R2 D 2L2 3L U 3L2 F' L2 2R2 2D2 3D2 2F2 2R2 2D U' 3L R' B2 3U' 2B2 3L 2B D2 U2 3L2 2D' 2R' D' 2D' 3D U' 3R' U2 2R' 3F' 3D2 2B F2 2U 3B2 2D2 B2 2D U' 2B' 2L R 3B 3L2 2B' 3B 2D2 3F' 2R' 3U 2L' 2D' 3L' 3D2 B2 2L 3U2 2U2 L2 2L2 D 3D' F' 3R 3B2 2F' 3D' 3L' 3R2 3B' L' 3D F L2 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D' B U' F L' B2 L B' D' L'
*2. *B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R D2 U2 F2 D' B L2 B' D' R2 F2 D' B
*3. *R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B' R B' F D R U2 B' D R'
*4. *R' U2 L2 U' R' L2 F' B R2 L' D' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D
*5. *F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 U' R' B U R2 U' L' F2 L B2 U'
*6. *D2 F' R2 B D R B' L' U2 B U D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D R2
*7. *F2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 L R' U R' B R2 B2 F' L2 B2
*8. *U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 R' B2 F' D' L' R2 D2 R D B' F2 R2
*9. *B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 F' R' D R U' L' B D2 B2 R2
*10. *D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L R B U2 R B U L2 D'
*11. *U D2 B R2 D2 F2 D' F R F2 B' R2 U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F' L2
*12. *R U2 F' B2 D2 R U D B U2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U'
*13. *L' B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 R F2 L' D B U' R2 F2 R' F D' L R'
*14. *R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R B2 L U L2 F' L F'
*15. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 F D' B L D F2 L' F D' U'
*16. *U2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F R D B' U2 F2 R D2 U' B
*17. *D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L B' U2 L F L F U R' B
*18. *U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' B' U' L R U L F R' F R'
*19. *L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F R' F' D2 L2 B L' U F' U F'
*20. *U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B' D' U2 R' F' R' B R2 B2 D'
*21. *L' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B' U' F2 R' U L' R D2 F
*22. *F2 D F2 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B' R D' U2 R F2 D' U F' R'
*23. *B D' B' D B' L D' F' U L' U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B D2
*24. *L' F L B' U2 F' L F' L' U R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D'
*25. *D2 B F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F' L' D' B' F2 D' L2 R2 D U F
*26. *B2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 B L' D R U L' F' D2 L2 D2
*27. *L2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 R F' U' L D'
*28. *D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R D B2 D2 L2 U F' R D' L2
*29. *F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F U2 B2 F U2 R F2 R U' R' D' R F' D' R
*30. *D2 B U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' F R F2 R2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L'
*31. *U' B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U F U' L' D F2 U' B2 L' U2 L2
*32. *U' F L' D2 F R U B2 R F D2 R2 B D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 F2
*33. *B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' D2 B L2 B L2 U' B2 L
*34. *U2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U L F2 D2 L2 U' R D L F'
*35. *R2 B L' B R2 D L U' L B U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2
*36. *D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F L2 D' B2 D U F D' L B2 D2 U'
*37. *B2 F L2 B2 D2 F D2 F D2 F D2 L' F' R' D L D' R2 B2 D' B'
*38. *L2 F' L2 F' B2 D B L' F R L2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 R2 L' U2
*39. *F' D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D B' L' B F' U' F2 L' R
*40. *B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U F2 L U2 F2 U' B2 F D U F U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L D2 L2 D F' U' R' D2 R' F' D2 L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F U2
*2. *L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U L2 R B' L2 U2 B' R' B' F
*3. *L2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' D L R2 B U F' D'
*4. *R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B F2 D' F2 L2 R' F' U
*5. *R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R B U' B F R2 U L B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 U L' B' D' F2 R2 B' D' B' D' R2
*2. *L D2 B' U2 D' L D R' D' B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 D2 F2
*3. *B L' F U R U2 B R' F' R D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2
*4. *R2 D L2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D L' F2 U2 L' U' F D R U2 R'
*5. *R D2 L F2 R' F2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 F' L2 D' B D2 U2 R B' D R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D R' F D F' L' F' U L' U
*2. *R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' B' D U' R' U' L R D'
*3. *F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 L B D R' D U2 B' L' D2 R'
*4. *R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 R2 D F' L F' D' B' F' U L'
*5. *D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R U2 F L D2 L2 R' U' R D2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B L U2 L D U2 R2 U B R' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U' F' R' F2 U R' U' F2 U'
*3. *U L2 F' U' F L' B R' D F' L' D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' L' U2 B2 R'
*4. *B Uw Fw2 F2 D B F R' B' F R U' Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw U' Fw F2 Uw2 U2 B' F2 Uw' L2 U2 Fw2 F D2 B Rw2 B2 F' L2 R' D U2 Fw D Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' R2 F' R' F2 R F' U2 F' U2
*3. *L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 D B' D L' F' L' R B2 L U B'
*4. *B' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' F2 D U' Fw F' L D2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 Uw U' B' R Fw D' R2 F' L' R Uw F2 L' R2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 F Uw2 F'
*5. *B Fw' F2 U Bw2 D2 L Lw' Bw Fw' D2 Uw' U Rw Uw' B' Bw' Fw L Fw' D Dw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D Uw Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 D' Bw L R' Bw2 U F' D2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' D2 Uw2 L' R' B' Dw Uw2 Bw F' Dw2 L' D Uw U

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 + 6x6 Relay:
2x2:* F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 F U' R'
*3x3: *B2 U L2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L' F' U' F2 R D' L' B' D2
*4x4:* Uw U2 Rw2 B' L Rw' D' F B2 Rw' U2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw' R B L F' B D R F U' B2 Uw Fw2 L2 R' D' B L U2 L Uw B' L' F' Fw R2
*5x5:* Bw Rw' Uw U R2 Uw' Rw' F Rw' Lw' Uw2 D' Rw2 Dw' Bw L B2 F R' D2 Rw' R' U Fw Rw' Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw B2 Lw2 B2 Fw Bw2 R L2 D2 L2 D R' Dw2 U Uw2 L' F2 D F2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 B Lw' L' Bw' F2 Lw Uw Rw' Dw' Lw
*6x6:* 2L R' 2U' 3U2 2B2 B2 2U2 F' D 2L' 2F2 D' 2U2 R' D L 2U B' U2 2R 2B' B2 R' L' 2U' R' 2R 2U2 D 3R2 2B2 2L R2 L 3R 2D 2U D' 3R' R' B' 3F 2B2 D' L2 2R2 R2 3U 3F 2B' 3R L R 2B' R U' L 2L 2B2 R' 3F 2B' 2D B L 2U2 F B2 2D R 3U2 B F L U2 2F 2R R 2D 2L

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 + 6x6 + 7x7 Relay:
2x2:* U F' U R' U F2 U' R2 U2
*3x3:* L' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R' F R F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' U2 B'
*4x4:* R U B D2 Rw2 Fw2 U B' Uw B2 F' D' Fw' D' U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F D' B' F2 L' R' D F2 Uw' R F2 Rw B D2 F2 R' U' D L' Rw' Uw B2
*5x5:* D Dw Bw Dw2 Bw2 L U Fw2 Bw' Rw' B' U' R' D2 Lw2 F' L' R' D' L Lw2 F Rw D Bw B Lw2 Fw2 Bw F2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Fw' R2 Rw2 B' Lw' Uw' Dw2 F' Rw' U D2 R' L Dw Bw2 Dw' U2 Uw Lw' L2 Bw2 F' R' Dw2 U2 Lw2 U2
*6x6:* R' 2R2 2U2 U R L' 2D 2F' 3R 3U' F' U2 R2 2B2 3R F 3R2 F2 2L U2 3R 2L' 3F L' 2B' 2D B2 2B' 2L' U2 2R' 2D' 2L 2B B2 3U2 3R2 2L L2 D' 2L2 2B' B L U' 3F 2U L 3F2 2D 2B' L' 2D R 3R2 L2 2F2 2U2 2F' 2U' 2B' L 3R D2 2F L 2D2 2L2 3U2 2F2 D2 3U' B2 F2 D B R2 2R D2 R
*7x7:* L F 2B2 2F 3U' R 3D2 2U' 3R2 2D' U 2B' L' D' 2B 2U D' R 3B' L 3F 2L 3R' L 3D R' 3R F' B' R 2L' 2R2 3R' 3B' 2D 3F D' L 3F' R U2 2B 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F F2 L2 2B 2L2 B' 3D2 F2 3R' 3L' D' 3F' L' 2F' 3L' 2L2 2F' F' 3R2 U2 2U' 2B' 2D 3D2 3F' 3R2 R 2L' 3F2 F2 3L' 3B 2U' R2 3L F' 3B2 D 3B' 2R2 2B 3L2 2U' B2 R2 3F2 2B2 R 3L 3R2 3D 3U 3L2 R 2F2

*Mini Guildford:
2x2:* U2 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U'
*3x3:* F2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' F' L U2 F L2 F U2 F2 D R' F2
*4x4:* F' R2 L F' Fw2 R Rw L2 U F2 Fw' U F2 Fw2 Uw' U' Fw' Uw2 L R2 D L2 Uw2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' Fw U' B Uw Fw Rw' L' B L2 F2 Uw L2
*5x5:* F' D Rw B F2 L D R' Dw2 Fw' Lw' U2 Dw2 B' U' R2 Lw B F' R Dw Uw2 Rw2 Fw Dw Bw2 U2 Dw F2 Rw' R2 Bw L2 U F' R' U' R Uw Bw' L2 U2 L' D U2 Uw' R2 F2 R2 L2 Dw Bw Uw U2 R2 Dw2 F2 U' B2 L
*OH:* D2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 F' D' L' D' U B2 U' R' F2 R'
*Clock:* UU u' dU u' dd u2 Ud u5 dU u5' Ud UU u2 UU u3 UU u5' dd Ud
dd d4' dU d3' UU d3 Ud d UU UU Ud dU UU dd d2' dd
*Megaminx:* R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyraminx:* L U' B' R' B R' L' B' l' b u'
*Skewb:* U B R L R B L B'
*Square-1:* (0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / dUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' B R' U' B' L U' l' r b' u
*2. *U R' U' L R U L U l' b u'
*3. *U R L B L' B R L' l' r' u'
*4. *B' U' L' U L' R' U l r' b' u
*5. *U L U' L U L' R B' L b' u

*Square-1
1. *(3, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (-1, -4)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (2, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) /
*5. *(3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -4)

*Skewb
1. *R U' L D' L R' L' D' L' D' U'
*2. *R' U' D R' D' L' R' L' D' U'
*3. *U' L' D U L' U R U' R' D' U'
*4. *L D' L' U R' L D U' U D' U'
*5. *L' R' U D' R U D L R' D' U'

*Kilominx:
1.* R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2.* R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3.* R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4.* R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*5.* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 25, 2017)

*2x2x2 *6.51, (6.54), 4.23, (3.67), 4.11 = 4.95 average
*
3x3x3* (10.96), 11.06, (13.14), 12.84, 12.74 = 12.21 average

*4x4x4 *(46.97), 50.07, 58.74, (59.93), 51.13 = 53.31 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded *33.82, 31.71, DNF = DNF average

*Clock *16.58, 17.52, (21.39), 16.38, (12.50) = 16.83 average
*
PyraMinx* 3.76, (4.37), 3.27, 3.10, (2.81) = 3.38 average

*Square-1* (12.94), 14.52, 15.60, 15.65, (23.39) = 15.26 average

*Skewb* (6.04), (10.00), 8.97, 6.83, 6.43 = 7.41 average


----------



## kake123 (Jan 25, 2017)

*2x2*:
(5.111), 5.483, (6.678), 5.378, 5.758 = 5.53 avg5

*3x3*: (horrible)
15.401, (13.888), 18.902, (DNF), 18.324 = 17.54 avg5

*4x4*:
(1:11.510), 1:01.237, 1:01.676, 1:03.110, (1:00.467) = 1:02.00 avg5

*5x5*:
1:50.165, (1:40.192), 1:51.531, (1:56.273), 1:46.108 = 1:49.26 avg5

*6x6*:
3:26.814, 3:11.666, 3:18.734, (3:10.479), (3:32.691) = 3:19.06 avg5

*7x7*:
5:01.528, 4:59.139, (5:12.401), 4:57.796, (4:44.843) = 4:59.48 avg5

*OH*:
30.218, 26.651, (35.408), (24.213), 27.216 = 28.02 avg5

*Pyraminx*:
(10.734), (15.780), 13.018, 15.092, 13.172 = 13.75 avg5

*Skewb*: (horrible)
(12.734), 9.768, 11.282, 10.377, (9.232) = 10.47 avg5

*2-4 relay*:
1:23.513 = 1:23.51

*2-5 relay*:
3:14.556 = 3:14.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 25, 2017)

222: 4.52, (6.65), 2.95, (1.94), 4.53 = 4.00
333: 13.93, 14.88, 14.52, (13.47+), (15.62) = 14.44
444: (1:02.80), (54.25), 56.49, 56.08, 57.98 = 56.84
555: 1:32.57, 1:52.19, 1:43.59, (2:01.25), (1:32.37) = 1:42.78
666: 3:29.94, 3:28.55, (3:23.94), 3:27.22, (3:37.91) = 3:28.57
777: 5:10.44, 5:02.68, (5:15.15), (4:15.44), 5:08.14 = 5:07.09
OH: 42.23, 42.27, (45.63), 42.81, (34.94) = 42.43
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Kilominx: 56.83, (50.63), 1:00.14, (1:01.18), 56.06 = 57.68
Megaminx: 2:11.99, 1:56.63, (1:42.13), 1:56.22, (2:17.95) = 2:01.62
Pyraminx: (12.52), 11.79, 11.76, 7.94, (7.19) = 10.50
Square-1: 40.25, 38.58, (51.90), (32.72), 38.47 = 39.10
Skewb: 13.66, 10.76, 11.08 (DNF), (9.41) = 11.83
2-4: 1:23.47
2-5: 3:07.08
2-6: 6:57.60+
2-7: 11:30.58


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 25, 2017)

*2x2x2*: 12.48, 11.59, 16.19, (DNF(9.49)), (9.64) = *13.42

6x6x6*: 7:08.25, (6:28.19), (7:30.98), 6:42.06, 7:26.84 = *7:05.72

5x5x5*: 3:32.46, (3:36.20), 3:13.06, (3:11.24), 3:16.12 = *3:20.55

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *14:19.51*; 11.69, 44.27, 2:19.39, 3:28.02, 7:36.12 Ouch!

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *27:35.81*: 10.31, 33.78, 1:50.57, 3:24.63, 7:10.27 14:26.21 second ever timed 7x7 solve. Plenty of room for improvement. Everything else was roughly average.


----------



## João Santos (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2: (4.72), 5.60, 6.21, (6.98), 5.47 = 5.76

3x3: 21.54, 21.97, (24.31), 21.63, (20.34) = 21.72

4x4: LATER

5x5: LATER

2x2 BLD: DNF(28.81) wrong cll, 28.16+ wrong auf, DNF (13.48) wrong cll

OH: 45.71, 46.13, 45.01, (46.18), (40.66) = 45.62

234: Later

2345: Later

Pyra: (7.87), 6.46, 6.80, (6.08), 6.41 = 6.55

Mega: Later

Skewb: 8.22, (11.71), 8.91, (7.67), 9.08 = 8.73


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2 : (4.19), (5.20), 4.40, 4.25, 4.66 = 4.44
3x3 : (13.56), (17.18), 15.22, 14.70, 16.43 = 15.45
4x4 : (1:02.71), 55.88, 1:00.30, (53.98), 57.36 = 57.85
5x5 : (1:30.70), 1:34.66, (1:47.00), 1:35.58, 1:42.69 = 1:37.64
6x6 : 3:10.52, (3:33.37), 3:01.69, (2:54.94), 3:08.55 = 3:06.92
7x7 : (4:30.40), (4:06.58), 4:23.07,4:20.84, 4:20.39 = 4:21.43
2 BLD : DNF, 56.09, DNF = 56.09
3 BLD : 2:21.83, 2:33.82, DNF = 2:21.83
4 BLD : 21:42.62, DNS, DNS = 21:43
Multi BLD : DNF
OH : 42.85, (36.40), (43.72), 39.52,39.79 = 40.72
MTS : (1:00.03), (40.95), 48.56, 45.43,52.39 = 48.79
2-4 relay : 1:18.42
2-5 relay : 3:06.11
2-6 relay : 6:07.27
2-7 relay : 10:40.11
Mini Guildford : 7:34.00
Clock : (DNF(24.51)), 20.71, 30.80,22.03, (18.94) = 24.51
Megaminx : (1:24.54), 1:35.52, 1:26.54, 1:24.91, (1:39.47) = 1:28.99
Pyraminx : 6.70, (7.67), (4.35), 5.75, 6.03 = 6.16
Square-1 : 40.65, 40.61, (49.58), 35.83, (30.05) = 39.03
Skewb : 8.37, 9.01, 8.84, (7.51), (9.43) = 8.74


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 25, 2017)

*MBLD: *15/20 28:33


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2: 2.94, 1.77, 2.76, (1.59), (3.27)= 2.49// not bad but mis-onelooked last solve
2BLD: 15.34, DNF, DNF= 15.34// meh
3x3: (10.31), 13.71, (13.74), 12.08, 11.48=12.43// If not for that counting 13... :/
OH: (30.87), (20.84), 29.67, 28.16, 22.12= 26.66// BADDDDDDD
Skewb: 6.42, 7.28, (4.13), 6.5, (8.8)= 6.74// Those scrambles were horrific...
PyraMinx: (7.61), 5.82, 4.72, (4.11), 4.66= 5.07// yay, good 
2-4: 1:20.26// Had to pay the price for not inspecting in 3x3... still not so bad
2-5: 3:40.2// YESSS! That 5x5 was absolutely bonkers, Parity and PLL skip.
4x4: 1:08.56, (55.56), 1:04.71, 56.88, (1:10.72)= 1:03.39// meh
Megaminx: 2:02.4, (2:28.34), 2:04.26, 2:15.04, (1:52.91)= 2:07.24// not bad
5x5: 2:39.72, (3:24.31), 2:37.24, (2:12.43), 2:52.12= 2:43.03// PB single by 7 seconds! Average was meh tho


FMC: 55 MOVES



Spoiler



Solution: 

x2 R' L F L2 F U F'// EO
D2 R D R' D' U' R U R2 U' R U2 L' U L U' L U L'// 2 slots at the back
R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L// Last 2 slots
R' F' L F R F' L' F// OLLCP
U R2 U' F B' R2 B F' U' R2// PLL

55 moves


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 25, 2017)

*2x2: *7.44, 6.30, (9.30), (5.79), 6.98 = *6.91
Skewb: *7.68, 7.96, (7.56), 8.11, (10.34) = *7.92
4x4: *1:34.21, 1:31.65, (2:03.14), (1:31.59), 1:50.66 = *1:38.84
3x3: *26.51, (30.20), 22.61, (22.33), 23.87 = *24.34
sq1: *44.80, 37.73, (36.10), 42.43, (45.51) = *41.66
Pyraminx: *16.88, 15.61, (19.04), (9.51), 15.63 = *16.04
OH: *39.90, 47.90, (48.48), (35.93), 43.89 = *43.90
Clock: *23.13, 21.69, 22.77, (25.15), (19.69) = *22.54
2-3-4 relay: 2:13.38
2-3-4-5 relay: 5:25.12
5x5: *(3:55.50), 3:24.44, 3:49.21, 3:31.20, (3:09.23) = *3:34.96
2BLD: *1:23.63, DNF, DNF = *1:23.63
FMC: 35

*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



B' U B D' B' U' B D B2 D' F' U' L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R' F' U L' F U2 F U2 R U2 R' U L' U' L F2 L2

Premove: L2 (1/1)

** B2 D' F' U' D' * R (6/7) -- 222
F' U L' (3/10) -- Pseudo 223
F U2 F U2 R U2 R' (7/17) -- F2L-1
U L' U' L F2 (5/22) -- L5C

Insert at *:
D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 (5/27)

Insert at **:
B' U B D' B' U' B D (8/35)

Wow -- that was painful...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 25, 2017)

*2BLD: 29.05*[12.74], DNF(17.14)[16.72], DNF(31.03)[10.59]
*3BLD:* DNF(1:34.76)[36.55], *1:14.06*[37.79], 2:01.80[58.96]
*4BLD: *DNF [8:19] 4C 7E 2X bad, DNF [6:01] 3C 7E bad again, *7:25.16 *[4:09] // safe
*5BLD: *DNF, *13:57.89* [8:36], DNF (3W, just forgot to execute a letter pair)
*6BLD: 32:18.10* [19:29] // nice
almost only one successful bld solve in each event.
*Multi: 2/2* in 4:33 [3:01]

*2x2:* 14.13, 12.53, 19.93, 14.01, 9.99
*3x3: *40.38, 42.90, 43.76, 31.86, 46.40
*4x4*: 2:10.49 DNF 2:44.21 2:04.31 2:14.99
*5x5*: 4:46.64 3:46.92 3:42.23 4:18.09 4:04.13
*6x6: *8:44.33 9:16.89 8:36.93 9:02.50 8:41.88

*2-4:* 2:57.88
*2-5: *8:26.82
*2-6:* 15:43.10

*Skewb:* 20.23, 28.76, 19.45, 26.97, 28.95


----------



## Lili Martin (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2: (13.99), 10.15, (8.73), 10.49,12.09 = 10.91
3x3 : 39.52, (35.21), 35.76, (50.22),46.01 = 40.43
4x4: 2:53.64, (3:17.58), 3:09.33, (2:38.01), 2:57.60 = 3:00.19
5x5: (5:12.28), (6:06.91), 5:34.18,5:13.70, 5:41.01 = 5:29.63
skewb: (17.68), 16.58, 14.02, (9.95),11.04 = 13.88
2-4 relay: 3:23.66
2-5 relay: 8:51.39


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 25, 2017)

Square-1: 10.66, 13.49, (DNF(10.53)), (9.71), 14.02 = 12.73

kms


----------



## Torch (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2: 3.92, 3.68, 3.92, 3.90, 3.52 = 3.83
3x3: 9.97, 11.62, 15.05, 9.95, 11.18 = 10.92
5x5: 1:36.51, 1:30.89, 1:29.61, 1:19.47, 1:24.46 = 1:28.33
2BLD: 23.93, 22.83, 23.89 = 22.83
3BLD: 1:16.06, 1:17.45, DNF = 1:16.06
OH: 23.32, 20.69, 28.62, 21.40, 27.42 = 24.05
Feet: 37.90, 45.98, 41.28, 41.94, 35.59 = 40.37
Kilo: 25.49, 35.74, 48.92, 38.98, 33.74 = 36.15
Mega: 1:38.48, 1:35.26, 1:37.56, 1:35.24, 1:48.11 = 1:37.10
Pyra: 5.64, 6.31, 5.74, 5.74, 5.45 = 5.71
Skewb: 7.24, 7.80, 4.30, 6.77, 10.31 = 7.27
SQ-1: 23.85, 29.43, 27.55, 20.24, 29.14 = 26.85


----------



## arbivara (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2x2: *15.03* - 23.78 (8.3) (45.52) 10.68 10.64 // lots of experimenting in the odd numbered solves. Served me well in the 5th one
3x3x3: *31.08* - (39.04) (28.68) 30.88 30.72 31.65 // 1st solve: I'm a white/yellow cross guy but went for green on this one: F2L cases recognition took me forever!
4x4x4: *5:17.55* - 6:45.35 4:39.8 (7:14.75) 4:27.51 (4:14.18) // meh
5x5x5: *10:49.98* - 10:04.33 (DNF) 10:07.56 12:18.06 (7:47.44) // Listening to Brazil x Colombia. Still can't hear about Chapecó without getting my eyes wet 8-( - Forgot to start the timer in 2nd solve
2BLD: *2:58.65* - 2:58.65 3:01.77 DNF // not good
OH: *59.58* - (55.91) 59.22 (1:22.46) 56.84 01:02.68 // right handed; was too greedy with my look ahead in 3rd solve
WF: *3:42.98* - (6:14.53) 3:17 4:18.5 3:03.44 (3:02.98) // meh(2)
FM: *32* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: *31.62* - 33.81 33.95 27.1 (37.89) (24.19) // seems like it's time I get the guts to crack my clock open to lubricate it
Megaminx: *6:52.38* - 7:37.26 6:29.98 6:29.91 (9:58.18) (6:20.43) // slightly better than my 2016's Ao5BAo5
Pyraminx: *24* - (17.57) 20.1 24.21 (28.19) 27.7 // meh(3)
Skewb: *27.91* - 24.88 27.85 (23.27) (1:12.81) 31.01 // My best result so far!



Spoiler: FMC



(R) // 2 PAIRS
(L2 D2 F) // 1X2X2 and preserves other PAIR
U' R2 // pseudo 2X2X2
(U' B' L2 U R L') // 2X2X3 + PAIR
R' B R* // 2X2X3 + 1X2X2
B' L B L' B // F2L
R D F D' F' R' D2 // AB3C
insertion:
* - R' U R D R' U' R D' // solves remaining corners
full solution:
U' R B U R D R' U' R D' B' L B L' B R D F D' F' R' D2 L R' U' L2 B U F' D2 L2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Jan 25, 2017)

2x2x2 ao5 2.71: holy st dev!!
1. 2.73
2. 2.77
3. (3.19)
4. (2.58)
5. 2.63

3x3x3 ao5 11.81:
1. (11.01)
2. 11.44
3. (14.87)
4. 12.42
5. 11.56

4x4x4 ao5 42.21 sub NR!:
1. (50.21)
2. (39.93)
3. 41.69
4. 40.87
5. 44.06

5x5x5 ao5 1:53.99:
1. (2:22.08) pop
2. 1:44.50 gr8
3. 1:59.96
4. 1:57.51
5. (1:44.31) gr8ter

2x2x2 Blindfolded mo3 DNF single DNF:
1. DNF(23.08)
2. DNF (18.20)
3. DNF(39.02) lol 3 DNFs

3x3x3 Blindfolded mo3 DNF single 58.60:
1. DNF(53.42) 2 flipped corners 
2. 1:00.20
3. 58.60

3x3x3 One Handed ao5 29.52 PB ao5 too!:
1. 27.60
2. 19.79 PB!
3. 34.87
4. 30.81
5. 30.16

PyraMinx ao5 8.79:
1. 7.65
2. 12.99 
3. 7.03
4. 8.19
5. 10.54 failed 1-flipping xd

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay single:
1:06.47

3x3x3 Match the scramble ao5 39.36 sub40 yay:
1. (46.39)
2. 40.48
3. 39.61
4. 38.01
5. (36.72)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 26, 2017)

3x3: 8.38, 9.91 10.65, 11.59, 11.04 = 10.54 (good single as always but failed sub 10 average


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jan 26, 2017)

2x2: *5.08*, *3.75*, 4.03, 4.97, 3.94 = 4.31
3x3: *11.34*, 12.02, *15.9*, 12.09, 12.22 = 12.11 //Wow. Just Wow
2BLD: 56.28, 45.07, 34.63 = 45.32
Square-1: *14.10*, *25.94*, 22.70, 16.05, 18.60 = 19.11
2x2-4x4: 2:15.32


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 26, 2017)

*2x2: *5.851, 4.577, 4.192, 5.656, 4.368 = 4.867
*3x3: *14.412, 12.981, 14.719, 16.538, 15.356 = 14.829
*4x4: *58.538, 54.213, 53.455, 55.009, 54.032 = 54.418
*5x5: *1:47.043, 1:38.150, 1:53.753, 1:41.672, 1:57.901 = 1:47.489
*6x6: *3:40.138, 3:14.916, 3:09.375, 3:37.660, 3:22.555 = 3:25.044
*7x7: *4:28.001, 4:54.907, 4:31.952, 5:16.453, 4:44.721 = 4:43.860
*2x2 BLD: *DNF, 38.416, 25.174 = 25.174
*3x3 BLD: *1:34.198, DNF, 1:46.986 = 1:34.198
*4x4 BLD: *DNF, 7:25.931, 7:23.385 = 7:23.385
*5x5 BLD: *20:58.334, DNF, DNF = 20:58.334
*3x3 OH: *26.404, 19.003, 24.561, 23.210, 20.446 = 22.739
*2x2-4x4 Relay: *1:15.709
*2x2-5x5 Relay:* 2:58.643
*Pyraminx: *6.521, 10.265, 6.710, 8.789, 9.285 = 8.261
*Skewb: *10.520, 12.763, 9.549, 13.256, 8.849 = 10.944


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 26, 2017)

*3x3: *15.45, (12.89), 14.96, 15.77, (16.20) = *15.39

Megaminx:* (1:26.07), (1:42.95), 1:29.52, 1:29.50, 1:36.77 = *1:31.93*


----------



## asacuber (Jan 26, 2017)

the 3x3 scramble in 2-6 is wrong


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 26, 2017)

*2x2: *(3.98), 3.44, 3.80 (2.25), 3.45 = *3.57
3x3: *9.81, (8.28), (13.12), 10.66, 10.61 = *10.36
4x4: *40.45, (49.88), 40.44, 41.90, (37.75) = *40.93
5x5: *(1:41.90), 1:23.49, 1:28.52, (1:08.78), 1:27.43 = *1:26.45
2BLD: *DNF, 13.09, DNF = *13.09
OH: *19.15, 17.97, (17.96), (22.28), 18.60 = *18.57
234 relay: 58.49
2345 relay: 2:16.73
Megaminx: *(55.99), (1:00.82), 56.79, 56.03, 57.04 = *56.62
Pyraminx: *6.37, (4.52), 4.91, 7.46, 5.00 = *5.43
Square-1: *(25.14), 21.56, 16.85, (15.63), 16.61 = *18.34
Skewb: *4.89, (7.63), (4.30), 4.96, 4.78 = *4.88*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2017)

FMC: 32


Spoiler



F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B L U2 L D U2 R2 U B R' U'

(R U2 B') U R' //222
L2 R F R' (F') //223
L B' L' B L2 D //F2L-1
L2 D L' D' L2 D L' D' L //2 twist (23)

sk: U L2 F R' L B' L' B L2 D (1) L2 (2) D L' D' L2 D L' D' L F B U2 R'
1= D' L' U' L D L' U L
2= L U R2 U' L' U R2 U'

sol: U L2 F R' L B' L' B L U' L D L' U2 R2 U' L' U R2 U' D L' D' L2 D L' D' L F B U2 R'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 27, 2017)

3x3: 9.41, 12.47, (8.97), (17.02), 12.15 = 11.34
2x2: 3.52, 3.92, 3.46, (2.91), (4.89) = 3.63
4x4: 50.23, (50.41), 46.36, (35.58), 43.16 = 46.58
5x5: (1:47.24[P]), (1:25.90), 1:36.99[P], 1:34.86[P], 1:31.43 = 1:34.43
OH: 25.79, (25.90), 20.22, 24.78, (18.32) = 23.60
Mega: 1:05.79, (57.69), 1:05.94, 1:05.50, (1:11.67) = 1:05.74 //that consistancy
Pyra: 5.96, (6.89), (3.67), 4.84, 5.13 = 5.31
Clock: 8.35, 8.32, (9.12), 8.22, (6.66) = 8.30 //the devil came...
Skewb: 13.28, (9.70), (15.79), 9.72, 11.81 = 11.60
Squan: (35.77[P]), (19.82), 27.26[P], 25.13, 25.38 = 25.92
2 BLD: 12.32+, DNF, 19.94 = 12.32
MTS: 39.24, (31.13), 36.92+, 37.78+, (41.54) = 37.98
2-4: 1:06.38 [2- 3.84, 4- 49.96, 3- 12.57]
2-5: 2:33.28 [2- 4.65, 4- 48.92, 5- 1:27.63, 3- 12.06]
Mini Guilford: 5:15.21 [Clock- 9.19, 2- 4.28, Pyra- 8.20, Mega- 1:08.15, 4- 38.96, 5-1:46.93, OH- 26.01, Skewb- 11.44, Squan- 27.55, 3- 14.47] //used a random clock scramble. 
Kilo: 19.49, (26.77), 25.10, 19.60, (19.47) = 21.40 //why am I so bad?


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jan 27, 2017)

*2x2:* 8.728, 8.51, 9.84, 9.72, 7.15
*3x3: *26.737, 23.40, 28.11, 33.39, 23.17
*3x3 OH:* 1:01.7, 1:16.16, 1:03.16, DNF, 1:07.42
*3x3 MBLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
I have no idea how to bld.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 28, 2017)

3x3: 15.26
3BLD: 5:38.20
MBLD: DNF
OH:
Feet: 1:00.08
Stupid counting 1:07
MTS:
FMC: 37
Mega:
Kilo: 35.06
Rest later


Spoiler: All Times



3x3x3: (13.90), 14.76, 15.28, (16.24), 15.74
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(5:30.05[3:52.23]), 5:38.20[4:24.50], DNF(5:29.81[3:48.78])
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: DNF or 2/5 in 50:00


Spoiler: Some Notes



1 - Two twisted corners in UFR and in DFL
2 - Two twisted corners in UFR and UBL
3 - Parity + wrong A-perm*
4 - Solved
5 - Solved

Memo was slow and rather unfocused. Execution went well considering my memo.
The attempt felt good, and normal 3BLD solve was really nice too.

*On 3, if you do L2 y (cw)A perm y' L2, you solve three corners. I just miss-recognized the direction and did the wrong algorithm.
Also, after finishing edges I couldn't remember which was my first corner target so I moved onto the next cube in order to save time. When I can back, I forgot if I had done parity and figured I had. Aperm-intly, I didn't.
I also went 4 seconds over, but the last cube (3) was a DNF so it doesn't affect anything, really.


3x3x3 One Handed:
3x3x3 With Feet: (1:10.85), 1:07.76, 59.87, (43.39), 52.62
3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: x2 R' F' R' U' L' F' R2 F2 U D' R D2 L2 U R U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L2 U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F U' = 37 Moves


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B L U2 L D U2 R2 U B R' U'
x2 R' F' R' U' L' F' // EO + preserve blocks that magically appeared
R2 F2 U D' R D2 // Super Extended Line (12/12)
L2 U R U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U' // Finish F2L + Cancel into LL (12/24)
L2 U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F U' // ZBLL (13/37)


Megaminx:
Kilominx: 32.48, (45.34), 37.85, 34.82, (26.33)


Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L D2 L2 D F' U' R' D2 R' F' D2 L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F U2
*2. *L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U L2 R B' L2 U2 B' R' B' F
*3. *L2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' D L R2 B U F' D'
*4. *R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B F2 D' F2 L2 R' F' U
*5. *R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D R B U' B F R2 U L B2
*
3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D R' F D F' L' F' U L' U
*2. *R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' B' D U' R' U' L R D'
*3. *F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F2 L B D R' D U2 B' L' D2 R'
*4. *R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 R2 D F' L F' D' B' F' U L'
*5. *D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R U2 F L D2 L2 R' U' R D2 U'

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 28, 2017)

2x2: 4.638, 7.177, 3.316, 5.865, 5.212 = 5.241
3x3: 13.740, 19.170, 18.660, 19.498, 19.923 = 18.198
Pyraminx: 3.999, 12.196, 9.873, 15.277, 15.145 = 11.298


----------



## h2f (Jan 28, 2017)

2x2: (4.42), (7.88), 4.60, 7.69, 6.55 = 6.28
3x3: 19.42, 16.59, 19.44, (24.84), (15.76) = 18.49
4x4: (1:29.80), 1:09.89, 1:14.95, (1:07.73), 1:28.82 = 1:17.89
OH: (32.75), 36.63, (DNF(39.72)), 35.56, 36.97 = 36.39
2bld: 42.44, 29.73, 29.24 = 29.24
3bld: DNF(1:52.67), 1:09.89, DNF(1:27.76) = 1:09.89
2-3-4: 1:59.96
FMC: 34


Spoiler



U F D R' //2x2x1
L2 U' F //2x2x2, pair
R' U B2 //2x2x3 pair
U B' R //f2l-1
U B U2 B' U'// eo
** R' U2 R U* //ab4c

*U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' U (-2)
**B L' B' R' B L B' R (-2)

SOLUTION: U F D R' L2 U' F R' U B2 U B' R U B U2 B' U' B L' B' R' B L B' U2 R L D2 L' U L D2 L' (34)


----------



## h2f (Jan 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *2x2x2 Blindfolded *33.82, 31.71, DNF = DNF average





TheRubiksCombo said:


> 2BLD: 56.28, 45.07, 34.63 = 45.32



You take best time in blind events, not average.


----------



## GSahu (Jan 28, 2017)

*3X3:* 14.64, 16.37, (14.25), (17.06), 15.87 = *15.63 Average
3X3 OH: *36.84, (34.96), 44.03, 45.99, (52.01) =* 42.29 Average*


----------



## Alea (Jan 28, 2017)

*2x2*: (5.29), 5.87, (12.42), 5.37, 6.76=>* 6.00
3x3*: (17.42), (22.19), 20.21, 19.22, 20.87=>*20.10
4x4*: (1:28.43), 1:16.73, (1:03.80), 1:22.10, 1:18.84=> *1:19.23
5x5*: 2:27.22, 2:36.83, (2:25.39), (2:37.82), 2:34.01=> *2:32.69
6x6*: 4:58.64, (6:16.15), 5:22.87, (4:45.72), 6:03.74=> *5:28.42
7x7*: (7:54.61), 8:10.86, 8:37.43, (9:03.11), 8:21.38=>*8:23.23
2BLD*: 2:10.81, 1:49.33, DNF=> *1:49.33
3BLD*: DNF, 5:20.47, DNF=> *5:20.47* //first BLD success ever 
*OH*: (35.56), 31.07, (26.20), 32.53, 28.24=> *30.62
Feet:* 3:37.44, (4:07.09), 4:03.13, 3:42.70, (2:26.96)=> *3:47.76* //I get the greatest achievement of my life at second solve: I solved a corner twist with feet!
*MTS:* 4:55.61, 3:30.99, DNF, 3:37.58, (3:29.25)=> *4:01.40
FMC*: *56* moves


Spoiler: Solution FMC



U' L' B R2 D2 U //Cross on yellow
F B' U B U2 F' U2 F U2 F' L' U2 L R U' R' U2 R U' R' U B U B' U R' U R//Pairs
U2 R B' R' B U2 //OLL and insetion last pair
F U' F U F' D F D' F D U' F2 U F2 D' F2 //PLL


* 
2-4 Relay: 1:58.99
2-5 Relay: 4:19.09
2-6 Relay: DNF* //I forgot to solve a cube...
*2-7 Relay: 18:57.39
Mega*: 2:06.64, 1:58.87, (2:18.85), 1:49.97, (1:48.00)=> *1:58.50
Pyra*: 8.21, 8.41, (8.93), (7.77), 8.90=> *8.51
Skewb*: (11.45), 11.30, 11.43, 9.74, (8.90)=> *10.83
Kilo*: 1:21.19, 1:36.04, (1:19.70), (1:47.51), 1:44.12=> *1:33.79*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 28, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 1:15.45, DNF = *1:15.45*
[39/36] execution is rarely faster than memorization
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
3rd was 5:25 [2:51/2:34], off by 2 centers, memo mistake
*5x5x5 BLD*: 11:40.01, DNF, DNF = *11:40.01*
[6:18/5:21] second best
*Multi-BLD*: *12/19* in *58:14.49*
[35:35/22:38] over 3 minutes trying to recall one cube.

This does not bode well for my competition next weekend.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 29, 2017)

*2x2: *6.19, 6.29, (5.79), 6.75, 6.96 = *6.42
3x3: *(16.54), 22.08, 17.26, (23.01), 19.68 = *19.68*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:05.04*
*3x3OH: *1:12.07, (54.91), 1:07.40, 1:15.11, 56.31 = *1:05.26*
*Pyraminx: *11.67, 10.72, (13.48), (10.72), 12.77 = *11.73*

Not bad this week, I like the gift card giveaway!


----------



## thecubingmagician (Jan 29, 2017)

*3x3x3 1:* 00:27.32 (*2:* 00:22.50) *3:* 00:29.88 (*4:* 00:34.07) *5:* 00:25.05 AVG= 00:27.42
*2x2x2* 1: 7.48 (2: 6.32) 3: 11.85 (4: 12.12) 5: 8.80 AVG= 9.37
*pyraminx* 1: 7.99 (2: 9.28) 3: 8.56 (4: 7.85) 5: 8.16 AVG= 8.23


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 29, 2017)

*2x2*: (9.864), (15.721), 11.067, 10.405, 10.454 = 10.64

*3x3: *27.739, 29.089, (23.571), (32.406), 28.751 = 28.526

*4x4: *2:34.764, 2:01.414, (2:46.563), 2:41.267, (2:01.281) = 2:25.815

*2-4 Relay*: 3:22.270


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 29, 2017)

*3x3:*
Time List:
1. (45.42) 
2. 43.30 
3. 41.10 
4. 39.94 
5. (39.72) 
*
Ao5: 41.45 *

*2x2:*
Time List:
1. 11.80 
2. 15.05 
3. (21.07) 
4. 19.50 
5. (11.36) 

*Ao5: 15.45*

*Pyraminx:*
Time List:
1. (6.68) 
2. 14.61 
3. 14.69 
4. (17.94) 
5. 7.78 

*Ao5: 12.37*


I did bad on the 3x3 but really good on the Pyraminx.


----------



## Wannabefeliks (Jan 30, 2017)

2x2:5.521,(6.721),(4.737),6.484,5.487=5.830
3x3:12.788,(12.201),16.288,(17.307),15.371=14.815
3x3 OH:24.855,21.822,(DNF),24.022,(20.349)=23.566
Pyraminx: (12.538),16.755,39.223,(DNF),20.155=25.377


----------



## okayama (Jan 30, 2017)

*FMC*: 30 moves
Scramble: F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B L U2 L D U2 R2 U B R' U'
Solution: L2 F R' F' L2 F R F' U L2 R' B2 R F R' B2 L B' L' B D L D' L D L F B U2 R'


Spoiler



Pre-scramble: F B U2 R'

2x2x3 block: U L2 * F R'
Orient edges: L B' L' B
All but 5 corners: D L D' L D L
Correction: F B U2 R'

Insert at *: R' B2 R F R' B2 R F'
Insert at the beginning: L2 F R' F' L2 F R F' (no move cancels...)

I found another skeleton (24 moves):

Pre-scramble: F2 U' F' U B U2 R'

2x2x3 block: U L2 F R'
More c/e pairs: D' L' D L
All but 3 corners: D2 L2 D L2 D' L' D' L' D
Correction: F2 U' F' U B U2 R'

but no move cancels by insertion again.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 30, 2017)

*3x3*: 19.02, 16.41, 17.80, (23.34), (16.29) = *17.74*


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 30, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.79 9.94 (9.20) (11.40) 10.53 =10.42
3x3x3: 32.21 36.49 44.77 31.20 29.03
4x4x4: (2:16.87) 1:43.93 1:57.22 1:50.53 (1:43.53) =1:50.56
5x5x5: 2:55.37 (3:31.93) (2:37.58) 2:51.98 2:46.82 =2:51.39/Average PB!
6x6x6: 5:37.76 (4:47.98) (6:26.53) 6:04.45 6:12.21 =5:58.14/Single PB
7x7x7: 8:40.12 8:02.67 (7:22.43) 8:05.23 (9:01.04) =8:16.01
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF[1:24.10] DNF[1:38.61] 1:32.84 =1:32.84
3x3x3 OH: (48.47) 48.64 53.30 (1:02.89+) 1:00.27 = 54.07
3x3x3 With feet: 2:22.56 3:12.86 2:29.04 2:40.25 (DNF) =2:47.39
234 Relay: 2:50.42/2-13s,3-40s
2345 Relay: 5:19.49
2-6 Relay: 12:24.50
2-7 Relay: 20:46.09
Clock: 17.80 28.32 19.06 21.17 (DNF) =22.85
Megaminx: 3:17.61 (3:02.20) (3:19.74) 3:04.76 3:15.41 =3:12.59
Pyraminx: 14.80 17.18 14.65 (17.60) (7.28) =15.54
Skewb: 27.81 (16.14) 26.38 (27.87) 22.27 =25.49
FMC: DNF


Spoiler: Solution



{Inverse}
L' F U2 B2 U L' U /222
{Switch to normal}
L' D2 F' L D' L2 /223
D' F' D2 R' D' R /F2L#3
D F' {D' /+1 Edge
D} R F R' F' D' F' /EO
Skeleton:
L' D2 F' L D' L2 D' F' D2 R' D' R D F' R F R' F' D' F' U' L U' B2 U2 F' L /5CP
Time UP/DNF


----------



## sqAree (Jan 30, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.36, 3.47, (2.96), (4.86), 4.59 = *4.14
3x3:* 19.38, (13.79), 14.12, (23.45), 16.27 = *16.59
4x4:* 1:16.88, 1:16.38, (1:22.76), 1:13.47, (1:11.56) = *1:15.58
5x5:* 3:00.70, 3:01.32, (3:09.52), (2:46.02), 2:59.67 = *3:00.57
6x6:* (7:55.19), 7:12.66, (6:37.42), 7:53.06, 6:47.99 = *7:17.91* //pb average and single
*7x7:* 12:50.36, (11:12.46), 11:33.15, 12:25.20, (18:45.67) = *12:16.24* //pb average and single
*2BLD:* 46.41, 1:07.89, 55.93 = *46.41
3BLD: *DNF(2:25.76), 3:02.79, 3:11.08 = *3:02.79
4BLD: *DNF(30:48.06), DNS, DNS* = DNF
MBLD: 2/2 (9:35)
OH:* (26.76), (17.96), 20.93, 24.17, 18.27 = *21.13
MTS: *(1:14.26), 1:04.62, 1:04.77, (59.45), 1:00.03 = *1:03.14 *//pb average and single
*2-4:* *2:09.50
2-5:* *4:42.00
2-6:* *12:23.38* //pb
*2-7:* *25:02.40* //pb
*Mega:* 2:06.10, (1:58.28), 2:20.39, 2:00.08, (2:21.92) = *2:08.86
Pyra:* 9.18, 9.96, (DNF(11.42)), (7.41), 8.05 = *9.07* //once every week I remember why I hate Pyra
*FMC: 59*



Spoiler: solution



L' B U2 D' F //EO (5/5)
(U) //pair (1/6)
L2 D2 //square (2/8)
R U' L //2x2x2 (3/11)
(F2 D' R' F2 R' F2 D2) D2 //2x2x3 (8/19)
(F2 R F2 R2) //F2L-1 (4/23)
F2 D' F' D //pair (4/27)
D F2 D2 F //switch to a different F2L-1 cause messed up EO (4-1/30)
R' D' R D2 R' D R //finish with CFOP cause attempt makes me rage (7/37)
B D B' D B D' B' D' B' L B L' //OLL (12/49)
D L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L //PLL (10/59)

solution:
L' B U2 D' F L2 D2 R U' L D2 F2 D' F' D2 F2 D2 F R' D' R D2 R' D R B D B' D B D' B' D' B' L B L' D L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F2 R D F2 U' (59 moves)


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 30, 2017)

2x2 - *7.59* Average: 6.50, (5.81), 7.82, (DNF(6.08)), 8.46+
3x3 - *14.60* Average: 15.04+, (17.14), (12.42), 14.44, 14.31
4x4 - *1:07.34* Average: 1:08.28, 1:07.43, (1:10.79), (56.74), 1:06.32
5x5 - *2:30.74* Average: 2:27.56, 2:32.28, (2:25.87), 2:32.38, (2:33.47)
(PB Average)

3x3 OH - *22.59* Average: (16.63), 23.20, 22.23, 22.35, (23.82)
(That 16 though!)

3x3 FMC - *43 Moves*


Spoiler: Solution



D R (F U2 F) R’ D F’ D2 = 2x2 Block (9/9)
(R’ B U2 R) = 2nd Pair (4/13)
(B R’ B’ R) (B R’ B’ R) = 3rd Pair (8/21)
B’ (U B’ U’ B) (U’ L U L’) = 4th Pair + EO (9/30)
(D’ R D R’) B’ (R’ B’ R B) (R’ B R B’) = 1LLL (13/43)



2-4 Relay - *1:37.67*
2-5 Relay - *DNF(1:32.06)*
(Forgot to solve 5x5 :c)

2-6 Relay - *DNF(5:50.79)*
(Accidentally stopped timer at some point :C)


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 30, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 6.91, 6.58, (5.36), (7.18), 5.60-> *6.36
3x3x3:* 16.66, (16.61), (18.36), 17.38, 16.93-> *16.99
4x4x4:* (1:09.88), 1:14.93, (1:39.29), 1:16.87, 1:11.94-> *1:14.58
5x5x5:* 2:29.77, (2:16.79), 2:29.73, 2:32.05, (2:43.85)-> *2:30.52
2x2x2BLD:* 1:28.46, 1:17.98, 1:31.76-> *1:17.98
3x3x3BLD:* 3:58.63, 4:15.93, 4:18.52-> *3:58.63
3x3x3OH:* (26.13), 35.39, 33.13, (36.95), 33.79-> *34.10
3x3 MTS:* 1:37.18, (1:52.17), 1:23.81, 1:16.08, (1:10.50)-> *1:25.69
234*-> *1:55.43
2345*-> *4:12.92
sq-1:* 52.16, 47.00, (45.68), (1:12.32), 47.98-> *49.05
skewb:* (9.37), 12.18, 9.95, 10.97, (13.69)-> *11.03

FMC:* 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B2 U L U' R' U L' U' R2 F2 D F' L F2 R B' R2 D L' D2 L2 B' L' B' D2 L' F' D2 F D' L D' L' D L
B2 * R F2 D F' L F2 //2x2x2
R B' R2 //2x2x3
D L' D2 L2 B' L' B' //f2l-1
D2 L' F' D2 F D' L D' L' D L //all but 3 corners

insertion: * U L U' R' U L' U' R (1 move cancelation)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 31, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 11.79, (15.08), 13.22, 11.29, (10.04) = *12.10
4x4x4*: 56.99, 1:00.81, (1:05.77), 56.95, (56.62) = *58.26
5x5x5*: 1:22.57, (1:14.11), (1:31.16), 1:28.16, 1:27.89 = *1:26.21
6x6x6*: (2:56.49), 2:43.10, (2:42.17), 2:52.80, 2:43.68 = *2:46.53
7x7x7*: 4:24.74, (4:09.35), 4:19.97, (4:53.74), 4:16.74 = *4:20.49*

*2-4 Relay*: *1:18.89
2-5 Relay*: *3:06.82
2-6 Relay*: *5:38.48
2-7 Relay*: *10:35.58*

*3x3x3 OH*: 25.18, 26.31, (27.10), 25.33, (24.50) = *25.61
Square-1*: (53.87), 29.53, 43.07, (20.33), 35.84 = *36.15*


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2017)

*3x3*: 12.15, 14.00, 16.39, (16.48), (11.78) = 14.18
*4x4*: 1:01.58, 1:01.87, (1:06.31), 58.41, (53.69) = 1:00.62
*5x5*: (1:40.01), 1:44.28, 1:50.98, 1:47.23, (1:54.45) - 1:47.50
All quite bad.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2017)

Final results (bar errors)

congrats to cuberkid, bacyril and Jaysammey!

*2x2x2*(38)

 1.89 username...
 2.04 hssandwich
 2.49 asacuber
 2.71 G2013
 2.80 cuberkid10
 3.56 Isaac Lai
 3.63 Jaysammey777
 3.83 Torch
 3.88 hamfaceman
 4.00 Ordway Persyn
 4.14 sqAree
 4.31 TheRubiksCombo
 4.44 bacyril
 4.86 Scruggsy13
 4.95 DGCubes
 5.23 Agguzi
 5.53 kake123
 5.76 João Santos
 5.83 Wannabefeliks
 6.00 Alea
 6.28 Jaycee
 6.28 h2f
 6.36 Bogdan
 6.41 CornerCutter
 6.91 bubbagrub
 7.59 EmperorZant
 8.70 REDCUBER13
 8.98 Matthew Cubermann
 9.38 thecubingmagician
 10.42 RyuKagamine
 10.52 Lili Martin
 10.64 Jon Persson
 11.79 Jacck
 11.98 lenguyentankiet
 12.47 One Wheel
 13.56 MatsBergsten
 15.03 arbivara
 15.45 PyraMaster
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.79 hssandwich
 10.25 cuberkid10
 10.36 Isaac Lai
 10.53 FastCubeMaster
 10.92 Torch
 11.34 Jaysammey777
 11.51 hamfaceman
 11.81 G2013
 11.99 username...
 12.10 Keroma12
 12.11 TheRubiksCombo
 12.21 DGCubes
 12.42 asacuber
 14.18 pjk
 14.44 Ordway Persyn
 14.60 EmperorZant
 14.81 Wannabefeliks
 14.82 Scruggsy13
 14.96 Jaycee
 15.26 GenTheThief
 15.39 Sergeant Baboon
 15.45 bacyril
 15.63 GSahu
 16.59 sqAree
 16.99 Bogdan
 17.12 REDCUBER13
 17.54 kake123
 17.74 muchacho
 18.48 h2f
 19.11 Agguzi
 19.67 CornerCutter
 20.10 Alea
 21.71 João Santos
 24.33 bubbagrub
 26.08 Matthew Cubermann
 27.42 thecubingmagician
 28.52 Jon Persson
 31.08 arbivara
 33.30 RyuKagamine
 34.31 Jacck
 38.57 Lili Martin
 41.45 PyraMaster
 42.35 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 37.81 cuberkid10
 40.93 Isaac Lai
 42.21 G2013
 46.58 Jaysammey777
 52.59 hamfaceman
 53.31 DGCubes
 54.41 Scruggsy13
 54.94 Jaycee
 56.85 Ordway Persyn
 57.85 bacyril
 58.25 Keroma12
 1:00.01 username...
 1:00.62 pjk
 1:02.00 kake123
 1:03.38 asacuber
 1:07.34 EmperorZant
 1:14.58 Bogdan
 1:15.58 sqAree
 1:17.89 h2f
 1:19.22 Alea
 1:38.84 bubbagrub
 1:50.56 RyuKagamine
 2:04.34 Jacck
 2:23.23 MatsBergsten
 2:25.81 Jon Persson
 3:00.19 Lili Martin
 5:17.31 arbivara
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:26.21 Keroma12
 1:26.48 Isaac Lai
 1:28.32 Torch
 1:29.81 cuberkid10
 1:34.43 Jaysammey777
 1:37.64 bacyril
 1:42.78 Ordway Persyn
 1:47.49 Scruggsy13
 1:47.50 pjk
 1:47.73 hamfaceman
 1:49.26 kake123
 1:53.99 G2013
 2:30.52 Bogdan
 2:30.74 EmperorZant
 2:32.69 Alea
 2:43.03 asacuber
 2:51.39 RyuKagamine
 3:00.41 Jaycee
 3:00.56 sqAree
 3:20.55 One Wheel
 3:34.95 bubbagrub
 4:03.05 MatsBergsten
 5:34.94 Lili Martin
10:49.98 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:46.53 Keroma12
 3:06.92 bacyril
 3:19.07 kake123
 3:25.04 Scruggsy13
 3:28.57 Ordway Persyn
 5:28.42 Alea
 5:58.14 RyuKagamine
 7:05.72 One Wheel
 7:17.90 sqAree
 8:49.57 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:20.48 Keroma12
 4:21.63 bacyril
 4:43.86 Scruggsy13
 5:07.09 Ordway Persyn
 8:16.01 RyuKagamine
 8:23.22 Alea
12:16.24 sqAree
 DNF kake123
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 18.57 Isaac Lai
 19.24 cuberkid10
 21.12 sqAree
 22.59 EmperorZant
 22.74 Scruggsy13
 22.94 hamfaceman
 23.13 Wannabefeliks
 23.60 Jaysammey777
 24.05 Torch
 25.61 Keroma12
 26.65 asacuber
 28.02 kake123
 29.52 G2013
 30.61 Alea
 34.10 Bogdan
 36.39 h2f
 36.91 username...
 41.03 bacyril
 41.05 Jaycee
 42.29 GSahu
 42.44 Ordway Persyn
 43.90 bubbagrub
 45.62 João Santos
 54.07 RyuKagamine
 59.58 arbivara
 1:05.26 CornerCutter
 1:08.38 Jacck
 1:08.91 Matthew Cubermann
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 40.37 Torch
 1:00.08 GenTheThief
 2:47.38 RyuKagamine
 3:16.49 Jacck
 3:32.83 arbivara
 3:47.76 Alea
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 6.44 hssandwich
 12.32 Jaysammey777
 13.09 Isaac Lai
 15.34 asacuber
 22.83 Torch
 25.17 Scruggsy13
 28.16 João Santos
 29.05 MatsBergsten
 29.24 h2f
 31.71 DGCubes
 34.63 TheRubiksCombo
 45.46 Jaycee
 46.41 sqAree
 56.09 bacyril
 1:15.88 Jacck
 1:17.98 Bogdan
 1:19.36 cuberkid10
 1:23.63 bubbagrub
 1:32.84 RyuKagamine
 1:49.33 Alea
 2:58.65 arbivara
 DNF G2013
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 47.58 hssandwich
 58.60 G2013
 1:09.89 h2f
 1:14.06 MatsBergsten
 1:15.45 Keroma12
 1:16.06 Torch
 1:34.19 Scruggsy13
 2:21.83 bacyril
 3:02.79 sqAree
 3:45.59 Jacck
 3:58.63 Bogdan
 5:20.47 Alea
 5:38.20 GenTheThief
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:23.38 Scruggsy13
 7:25.16 MatsBergsten
11:22.51 Jacck
21:42.62 bacyril
 DNF sqAree
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

11:40.01 Keroma12
13:57.89 MatsBergsten
20:58.33 Scruggsy13
 DNF Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

32:18.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

15/20 (28:33)  the super cuber
7/8 (45:21)  Jacck
12/19 (58:14)  Keroma12
2/2 ( 4:33)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 9:35)  sqAree
0/2 (20:00)  bacyril
2/5 (50:00)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 37.98 Jaysammey777
 47.59 bacyril
 1:03.14 sqAree
 1:25.69 Bogdan
 2:02.24 Jaycee
 4:01.39 Alea
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 53.32 cuberkid10
 54.89 Isaac Lai
 1:06.38 Jaysammey777
 1:06.47 G2013
 1:15.70 Scruggsy13
 1:18.42 bacyril
 1:18.89 Keroma12
 1:20.26 asacuber
 1:23.47 Ordway Persyn
 1:23.51 kake123
 1:35.75 Jaycee
 1:37.67 EmperorZant
 1:55.43 Bogdan
 1:58.99 Alea
 1:59.96 h2f
 2:09.50 sqAree
 2:13.38 bubbagrub
 2:15.32 TheRubiksCombo
 2:50.42 RyuKagamine
 2:57.88 MatsBergsten
 3:05.04 CornerCutter
 3:20.84 Jacck
 3:22.27 Jon Persson
 3:23.66 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 2:16.73 Isaac Lai
 2:20.64 cuberkid10
 2:33.28 Jaysammey777
 2:58.64 Scruggsy13
 3:06.11 bacyril
 3:06.82 Keroma12
 3:07.08 Ordway Persyn
 3:14.55 kake123
 3:40.02 asacuber
 4:12.92 Bogdan
 4:19.09 Alea
 4:31.11 Jaycee
 4:42.00 sqAree
 5:19.49 RyuKagamine
 5:25.12 bubbagrub
 8:26.82 MatsBergsten
 8:51.39 Lili Martin
 DNF EmperorZant
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)

 5:35.16 cuberkid10
 5:38.48 Keroma12
 6:07.27 bacyril
 6:57.60 Ordway Persyn
12:23.38 sqAree
12:24.50 RyuKagamine
14:19.51 One Wheel
15:43.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF EmperorZant
 DNF Alea
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

10:35.58 Keroma12
10:40.11 bacyril
11:30.58 Ordway Persyn
18:57.39 Alea
20:46.09 RyuKagamine
25:02.40 sqAree
27:35.81 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 4:32.59 cuberkid10
 5:15.21 Jaysammey777
 7:34.00 bacyril
*Kilominx*(6)

 21.40 Jaysammey777
 26.88 cuberkid10
 35.05 GenTheThief
 36.15 Torch
 57.68 Ordway Persyn
 1:33.78 Alea
*Skewb*(21)

 4.31 hssandwich
 4.88 Isaac Lai
 6.40 hamfaceman
 6.58 asacuber
 6.80 cuberkid10
 7.27 Torch
 7.41 DGCubes
 7.92 bubbagrub
 8.74 bacyril
 8.74 João Santos
 10.47 kake123
 10.82 Alea
 10.94 Scruggsy13
 11.03 Bogdan
 11.60 Jaysammey777
 11.83 Ordway Persyn
 14.83 Lili Martin
 25.32 MatsBergsten
 25.49 RyuKagamine
 27.10 Jacck
 27.91 arbivara
*Clock*(8)

 8.30 Jaysammey777
 11.38 hssandwich
 12.04 cuberkid10
 16.83 DGCubes
 22.53 bubbagrub
 22.85 RyuKagamine
 25.34 bacyril
 31.59 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(26)

 3.38 DGCubes
 3.40 hssandwich
 5.07 asacuber
 5.31 Jaysammey777
 5.43 Isaac Lai
 5.65 cuberkid10
 5.71 Torch
 6.12 hamfaceman
 6.16 bacyril
 6.56 João Santos
 8.24 thecubingmagician
 8.26 Scruggsy13
 8.51 Alea
 8.79 G2013
 9.06 sqAree
 10.50 Ordway Persyn
 10.91 Jaycee
 11.72 CornerCutter
 12.36 PyraMaster
 12.40 Agguzi
 13.76 kake123
 15.54 RyuKagamine
 16.04 bubbagrub
 16.65 Jacck
 23.76 arbivara
 25.37 Wannabefeliks
*Megaminx*(12)

 56.62 Isaac Lai
 1:05.74 Jaysammey777
 1:07.67 cuberkid10
 1:28.99 bacyril
 1:31.93 Sergeant Baboon
 1:37.10 Torch
 1:58.49 Alea
 2:01.61 Ordway Persyn
 2:07.11 asacuber
 2:08.86 sqAree
 3:12.59 RyuKagamine
 6:52.38 arbivara
*Square-1*(16)

 10.62 hssandwich
 10.97 Raptor56
 12.72 1973486
 14.98 cuberkid10
 15.26 DGCubes
 17.66 hamfaceman
 18.34 Isaac Lai
 19.12 TheRubiksCombo
 25.92 Jaysammey777
 26.85 Torch
 36.15 Keroma12
 39.03 bacyril
 39.10 Ordway Persyn
 41.65 bubbagrub
 49.05 Bogdan
 1:22.90 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

30 okayama
32 CyanSandwich
32 arbivara
34 h2f
35 Bogdan
35 bubbagrub
37 GenTheThief
41 Jaycee
43 EmperorZant
55 asacuber
56 Alea
59 sqAree
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

333 cuberkid10
318 bacyril
315 Jaysammey777
314 Isaac Lai
282 Scruggsy13
279 Keroma12
250 Ordway Persyn
247 asacuber
239 sqAree
238 Torch
219 Alea
208 hssandwich
203 G2013
202 hamfaceman
177 Bogdan
175 kake123
173 Jaycee
171 DGCubes
154 RyuKagamine
149 Jacck
146 EmperorZant
140 MatsBergsten
139 bubbagrub
135 h2f
114 username...
103 TheRubiksCombo
100 João Santos
81 Wannabefeliks
80 arbivara
73 pjk
70 GenTheThief
57 CornerCutter
51 Agguzi
43 Lili Martin
43 FastCubeMaster
41 thecubingmagician
39 One Wheel
38 Sergeant Baboon
37 GSahu
35 REDCUBER13
33 the super cuber
30 Matthew Cubermann
30 Jon Persson
23 okayama
22 CyanSandwich
19 muchacho
19 Raptor56
18 1973486
18 PyraMaster
7 lenguyentankiet


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 31, 2017)

CRAP. Guess what I'm doing all day tomorrow?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 31, 2017)

woah 7th

Edit: @MatsBergsten I added my fmc results


----------



## REDCUBER13 (Jan 31, 2017)

3x3- (18.87) , 17.00 , (15.52) , 17.83 , 16.53 = 17.66
2x2- (7.53) , 8.87 , (9.54) , 8.15 , 9.07 = 8.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> CRAP. Guess what I'm doing all day tomorrow?


I'd rather see you entered your times not too late. Can you do say only 3x3 now (so you're in the prize lottery)
and then start the next comp tomorrow instead?

Edit:
@asacuber & @REDCUBER12: I've added your latest now .


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2017)

Heyhey, hope I'm not too late!

*2x2:* 7.54, 6.50, 4.79, (4.28), (8.58) = *6.28
3x3*: (14.26), 14.51, (16.57), 15.32, 15.04 = *14.96
4x4*: 55.87, 55.73, (1:08.94), (50.57), 53.21 = *54.94
5x5*: 2:59.03, 2:49.27, 3:12.92, (DNF(3:11.04)), (2:25.69) = *3:00.41
2x2 BLD*: 54.95[25.19], 1:20.08[49.90], 45.46[23.65] = *45.46
3x3 One Handed: *(30.95), 36.56, 38.84, (49.50), 47.74 = *41.05
3x3 Match the Scramble*: 1:47.02, (3:03.81), (1:31.45),2:07.75, 2:16.09 = *2:03.62
2-4* *Relay*: *1:35.75
2-5 Relay*: *4:31.11
Pyraminx*: 9.51,14.35, (15.55), (9.36), 11.46 = *11.77*

*FMC: 41*



Spoiler



R' B U L' U R D' L2 R' D R D' L' D' L' B' D2 B D2 F L' F' L D' L' D' L D L' D2 L2 B' L' D' L B L' B' D B D'

R' B U L' U R // cross 
D' L2 R' D R D' L' D' L' // pair
B' D2 B D2 F L' F' L // 2 more pairs 
D' L' D' L D L' D2 L // another one
L B' L' D' L B L' B' D B D' // good ol' PLL skip


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 31, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> CRAP.


Cubing Relay After Pizza?
I'm in!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Annnnnd I'm not late!  (May add 6+7 later if I feel like it)

2x2: 2.46, 2.51, 2.79, 3.20, 3.10 = 2.80
3x3: 10.59, 10.10, 14.80, 10.07, 9.15 = 10.25
4x4: 40.92, 39.45, 36.38, 37.00, 36.97 = 37.81 // :/
5x5: 1:32.96, 1:36.28, 1:25.97, 1:28.69, 1:27.78 = 1:29.81 // Only my 5th day of Yau5. So much to learn
2BLD: 1:19.36, DNF, DNF = 1:19.36 // Mismemo’d and had to rememo
OH: 20.04, 18.81, 22.07, 18.16, 18.87 = 19.24
2+3+4 Relay: 53.32
2+3+4+5 Relay: 2:20.64
2+3+4+5+6: 5:35.16
Megaminx: 1:09.82, 1:07.03, 1:20.28, 1:06.15, 1:04.55 = 1:07.67
Pyraminx: 5.32, 6.06, 5.58, 6.97, 5.06 = 5.65
Square-1: 15.11, 14.30, 15.52, 13.16, 16.98 = 14.98
Clock: 12.52, 12.75, 10.85, 15.34, 10.52 = 12.04
Skewb: 11.81, 6.77, 7.05, 6.18, 6.58 = 6.80
Kilominx: 26.71, 27.32, 31.53, 26.60, 23.73 = 26.88
Mini Guildford: 4:32.59


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Cubing Relay After Pizza?
> I'm in!



But what about the grease?


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Feb 1, 2017)

2x2: 12.48 12.34 11.82 11.77 10.62 = 11.81


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 1, 2017)

And then, the Cubicle prize gift card, spin the wheel ......... spinning, turning..., stopping : at 31!!
And who may that be, look look......, ah, the winner this week is GenTheThief !!

You'll receive a private message soon.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> And then, the Cubicle prize gift card, spin the wheel ......... spinning, turning..., stopping : at 31!!
> And who may that be, look look......, ah, the winner this week is GenTheThief !!
> 
> You'll receive a private message soon.


Wait, what?!!?!
I won????
Yay!!!!
For some reason, I just expected to win, but am still really surprised that I did.

Am I eligible to win again, or have I been taken out of the pool?


----------



## asacuber (Feb 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Wait, what?!!?!
> I won????
> Yay!!!!
> For some reason, I just expected to win, but am still really surprised that I did.
> ...


GJ! 

Also gj on 625 posts lol


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 2, 2017)

Congratulations "GenTheThief"


----------



## Think It's Impossible? (Feb 3, 2017)

3x3x3: 11.07, 10.52, 14.09, 11.88, 11,72 = 11.56 avg.
2x2x2: 4.13, 3.51, 4.29, 1.87, 4.86 = 3.98 avg.
Some of the first blocks of the 3x3 solves were pretty easy leading to good FB to SB flow. 


2x2 single is all I care about.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 3, 2017)

Think It's Impossible? said:


> 3x3x3: 11.07, 10.52, 14.09, 11.88, 11,72 = 11.56 avg.
> 2x2x2: 4.13, 3.51, 4.29, 1.87, 4.86 = 3.98 avg.
> Some of the first blocks of the 3x3 solves were pretty easy leading to good FB to SB flow.
> 
> ...


This competition is closed, please compete in week nr 5 instead .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Am I eligible to win again, or have I been taken out of the pool?


Perhaps we could trust chance there, but we have decided that now you are off
for the next four weeks.


----------

